

Experiments with CouchDB Map/Reduce Views (i.canhazthread.com) - iamclovin
http://mclov.in/2009/08/31/an-explanation-of-the-couchdb-view-powering-icanhazthreadcoms-homepage.html

======
iamclovin
Just to clarify before-hand, i.canhazthread.com is a clone of a.tinythread.com
to demo CouchDB's capabilities for a talk I was giving at a dev conference
called #geekcampsg at Singapore.

